# I bought some land!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Last September I bought 7.24 acres of bare land! It is in a prime location, and is a wonderful piece of land. Its a 2 minute drive to town, and there are 2 other pieces of land on my side of the block, one is a 100 acre fescue field lol. It was absolutely bare, didnt even have a fence on it! I have so far had it fenced and gated, had the well and tank put in, I even helped put up the pump house :-D, I have a small start to the driveway, have a foundation for my garage/shop which is a 25x34 metal shop kit, and just today the electric panel was put in, and beginning of next week there will be power on the property! The septic is in the beginning stages, and I am going to rent a ditch witch next week and dig the trenches for the electric lines and the plumbing hlala:

I had my shop kit stored on my land, and some creeps broke in and tried to steal it, they made off with a shelter logic canvas shed that I had not yet set up :mercy: and had moved my metal pieces for my shop all around (probably methheads). So my boyfriend bought a trailer and is living out there now to keep an eye on things. I have been staying out there with him most nights, and am going to start setting up a pen for my bucks tomorrow! I cant freaken wait to have at least the shop set up, its getting old having just the trailer lol. We are very close to having the base plates for the shop done, and then I have to have them inspected and signed off on, and then we can go a head and set up the shop!!

It feels like its all gone so smoothly, and yet, somehow all been the most difficult and stressful thing I Have ever done in my life! LOL. I can not wait to have just one place to focus on again, I have been totally neglecting my critters (to my standards) and I cant wait to have all my stuff and things all together again!

All fenced and gated 

Pump house with the well and pressure tank inside


Beginning of driveway, I am going to finish it in a couple of weeks


My man doing work drilling holes for the base plates for the shop! We just need one good clear day and he can get it finished! 


Me and his friend doing more


Trailer and porta potty LOL


Electric box!


Start of the clearing where the house will go, with the handsome Sahru posing. Just for fun I am going to update this as I keep going!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

cool!!!! best of luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck with everything!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

We started out with much the same on 550 acres,no water no power no house.Hard work but good to look back on and say we did this!! We also lived in a caravan and had a generator  Teejae


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Very pretty spot! I can't wait to see updates. My hubby and I are remodeling and updating our property little by little. Our next big project is our garage/machine shed. Can't wait to get tools out of our house.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Often this feels like a total mistake, but then some more progress happens and I start to feel like its gonna be Ok LOL. I am just really wanting to have things more set up and the wait is killing me!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations! That is so awesome.....it will be worth it after it's done


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

audrey said:


> I am just really wanting to have things more set up and the wait is killing me!!


Your pictures look amazing. I understand how you feel though.

My husband and I always wanted more land but somehow life just kept getting in the way. Our son and DIL have purchased 22 acres in the mountains and we are just so excited to be able to help them with what we never did.
Our biggest goal right now is to get an enclosure and shelter so that our goats can go up there to live. I cannot wait to see them browsing and running through the hills instead of being dependent on hay from us. It is always a work in progress. You will be rewarded I am sure. 
Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

luvmyherd that is awesome for your son and DIL! I am sure you guys will set up a great spot for the goats there! How fun for all!

I got more done, the electric got hooked up, but something is wrong in the panel box, UGH, so I have to wait for the electrician to come fix that now. Its always something! But we did get all but 1 of the holes done, we had to refill it and redrill it tomorrow, and then I have the inspection on friday! After that we can start putting up the shop, I Have a contractor coming to help with that to get it done! ALso, and probably most important lol, I am getting ready to set up a summer pen for the bucks to come live there and eat this section down!

98, 5" holes drilled and 97 bolts put in the freaken concrete to fasten the base plates down!! So glad to be just about done with that! 


My hooked up, but still not usable electric lol


Future summer buck pen area, its like 160 feet long and 20 feet wide. I probably wont fence off the entire 160 at a time, will have them eat it down and move the pen and finish removing the brambles and what not after they are done. Its worse further down but have to get this front spot done first.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

congrates :cheers: ...sounds like a fun plan.


----------

